# Ih 1086



## mm235235 (Sep 25, 2010)

can not start my fathers IH 1086 tractor, he passed last year and I am not sure what to do to start it . Turn the key switch to the right and it turns over but never catches. Any ideas? Does anyone know what the switches are for,not labled, there is one on the right side of the steering wheel (small rubber push button) Anyony know where I can get a owners manual? Thanking you in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MM!


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

You can order an owners book from Binder Books They offer the best re-prints.

As for the starting issue...is there FRESH fuel in the tank? When were the fuel filters last changed?

When you are cranking the engine over, if you touch the push button it activates the ether assist. ONLY touch this button for a second and only when the engine is turning over. 

The throttle lever (on RH side of dash) needs to be pushed 1/2 way forward to start the engine too. When the lever is pulled all the way back, the fuel is shutoff and the engine stops running.


----------



## kandkfarms (Nov 4, 2011)

are you pushing the trottle up if not it want start


----------

